# Smoked Parmesan



## KyleWolf (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Everyone, 

I have been smoking for a number of years, but this is my first time posting here.  I have an MES+cold smoke attachment. I've made a number of smoked cheeses before, but one I have really enjoyed is smoked parmesan.  I haven't seen it talked about much on the board.  I love using it with some smoked butter to make a smoked seafood alfredo or grate it finely and mix with smoked salt to put over popcorn.    I use cherry wood and smoke for about 4-6hrs, which is about 1-2hrs longer than I smoke most of my other cheeses. 

I was just curious if anyone else had played with smoking parmesan or other really hard cheeses and if you ended up doing anything different to help the smoke penetrate the cheese a bit more.  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 3, 2019)

I've done a lot of cheese but never tried parmesan. Sounds really good though and sounds like you have it down. I bet smoked alfredo is great. I might have to give that a try once it cools off around here.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 3, 2019)

Smoked butter is an option?  I learned something new, thanks.  I have not done parm, but smaller chunks of cheese seem to take on a bit more smoke than a full size piece.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 3, 2019)

Smoked parm is awesome! In fact I just had "wing night" at my house on Sunday. The star of the show was the garlic parmesan! I'm still trying to figure out how I can get the smoke parmesan flavor into an injectable format a-la Scarbelly style.


----------



## link (Jun 3, 2019)

I have never tried Parm but have done butter many times. Great on popcorn.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2019)

Haven't tried either the parm or the butter but want to attempt both at some point.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 3, 2019)

I smoked some Parmesan this past winter and it was awesome.  I used apple dust with an A-maz-n tray in my WSM for about 4 hours.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 14, 2019)

I just finished my first ever batch of cheese so I'M NOT AN EXPERT! That said, all my hard cheeses, (baby brick, cheddar, Munster and Gouda took the smoke well at 4 hrs. I also did blue and Velveeta. Both needed 6+ hrs. The blue I attribute it to the overwhelmed flavor of the blue. The Velveeta, ... Maybe because it's a blended, processed cheese, or maybe because it's soft and moist. I ended up cutting the 2# block into 8 butter sized sticks. The smoke worked magic at that size.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2019)

I've done parm and Asiago cheese. With Hickory for 4 hours. Both are very good.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 30, 2019)

Have smoked a lot of cheese over the years, done some parm for my youngest dot, WOW, missed that 1 . Have plans to smoke plenty more of it this cold season.


----------



## phathead69 (Oct 30, 2019)

Parm is awsome smoked. Actually I haven't found any of the normal cheeses that don't improve with smoke -chedders, mozzarella, american etc.. Dbl smoked gouda is the bomb.


----------



## Carvendive (Oct 30, 2019)

Ha, Ha, my smoked cheese is GONE!!! My wife Devoured the Velveeta. I loved the harder cheese. I'm going to do another batch soon. This time more parm, Asiago and Velveeta.


----------

